# Correctional Officer Brandon Kountz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*

*Brandon Kountz*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, March 31, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 26
*Tour:* 11 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* 3/31/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Correctional Officer Brandon Kountz suffered a fatal heart attack while responding to a body alarm at FCC Beaumont, in Beamont Texas.

He was rushing to assist other officers deal with the inmates when he suddenly collapsed.

Officer Kountz had served with the Federal Bureau of Prisons for only 11 months. He is survived by his wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Charles E. Samuels Jr.
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
320 First Street, NW
Washington, DC 20534

Phone: (202) 307-3198

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21768-correctional-officer-brandon-kountz#ixzz2POaMF73f


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Heart attack at 26? Geez.
RIP

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Kountz


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

RIP Sir. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

R.I.P. CO Kountz


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP C.O.


----------

